# Political Party Membership/Donations?



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

In 2013 was the first time I joined political parties and donated. I was curious how things worked.

Are membership costs tax deductible? I assume not, but I'm not sure.

As for donations, do you receive some sort of tax documentation for this. I haven't seen anything. Is it my job to keep track of it?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

You should receive a tax slip.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Your contributions are deductible, your membership fees are not. You will receive a tax slip. I have not received mine yet, but I expect it to arrive next week.


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

Good to hear. I'll keep an eye out for them in the mail and hopefully my remaining tax documents arrive soon.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

eulogy: My tax slip came in today's mail.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

I knew someone who received a tax slip from the PCs for a donation they didn't make.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Someone making illegal donations?


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

He was pretty annoyed, as it led to months of mailings pumping for more $$. It took several phone calls to get off their mailing list.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

That's the main thing holding me back from donating to a party, and one thing that peeves me about giving to charities. The incessant begging for more. I would be much more willing to donate if they promised not to bug me for more, or at least no more than once per year, preferably by email.


----------



## WillyA (Apr 14, 2011)

pwm said:


> Your contributions are deductible, your membership fees are not. You will receive a tax slip. I have not received mine yet, but I expect it to arrive next week.


For some of my donations they gave me the tax slip/receipt within a week after instead of waiting till tax time the following year, especially the ones I did online. But now I get mails from the federal and provincial branch looking for donations every other month


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Unfortunately, political parties view people who give them money as the dumbest of rubes, who they can milk for cash on a regular basis.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

andrewf said:


> That's the main thing holding me back from donating to a party, and one thing that peeves me about giving to charities. The incessant begging for more. I would be much more willing to donate if they promised not to bug me for more, or at least no more than once per year, preferably by email.


I don't know which charities you've looked at, but I donate to a number of them as well as a political party. Granted, I use monthly PACs through my credit card, but they generally don't contact me other than an e-mail for the annual tax contribution. The other time would be when my credit card expires. I actually tend to forget that I'm donating due to the lack of correspondence.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The political party you donate to doesn't send emails every few days asking for even just $5 to combat the evil other guy?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Nope. Maybe as the election comes closer I might get some correspondence, but I really don't hear anything from them.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Just got another call today after repeatedly asking them to never call again! I told this guy to put my name on a "do not call" list, but I've done that before to no avail. It's infuriating! After hanging up on the guy, I sent an email to my MP saying that if I EVER get another call, I will stop my monthly donation, which I fully intend to do. What's wrong with these people? I won't mention the party involved, but I expect they're all the same.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

pwm said:


> I won't mention the party involved, but I expect they're all the same.


I doubt it. Some are more 'active' than others. I'm still waiting for the call when they realize my credit card on file has expired.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Pretty sure parties, along with charities and newspapers and a few others are exempt from the official do not call registry.


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, I get the emails every few days, though it's not hard to unsubscribe. Also get a letter every month or two asking for more money. It's somewhat annoying, though at least I'm not getting phone calls.

I sometimes wonder if it's worth it. I just wanted to be more part of the process, but it seems like the only process is gathering my money.

I did receive my tax receipt though.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> That's the main thing holding me back from donating to a party, and one thing that peeves me about giving to charities. The incessant begging for more. I would be much more willing to donate if they promised not to bug me for more, or at least no more than once per year, preferably by email.


Tell them you don't want them to contact you about anything. They're pretty responsive.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I wasn't expecting that I could be put on the official "do not call registry", but rather that I could be on their internal "cranky old fart" list, if there is such a thing. I remembered that the credit card they have on file has been replaced, so the monthly donations will stop. If I don't get another call before year end, I will consider a donation in December, otherwise, no more.


----------

